

Ask HN: What is it like to graduate from top CS school yet trapped in 9-5? - jakofsteelst

Ladies and Gentlemen,
What is it like to graduate from top CS schools ( think MIT, Stanford, Harvard, GTech, CMU, Berkley, Caltech or top 25 elite caliber schools etc etc ) and still being trapped in 9 -5 routine ?<p>Does any of you work in job where you know you are &quot;one of the best&quot; but still feel trapped in Corporate ? because<p>a. family reasons<p>b. personal reasons<p>c. visa ( big one ! )<p>I have two questions for you :<p>1. If you have already came out of trap how did you do it ?<p>2. Does any of feel trapped at current job but dont want to go entrepreneurship way rather find better job but still can&#x27;t get enough response for any reason ?<p>Would love to hear your story.<p>TY and TC Mates.
======
arisAlexis
What's wrong with 9-5 did you imagine yourself like a rock star when
graduating from CS?

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
What makes you so special that you can't do a 40 hour work week.

